# 

## voyage

,       ?   ?  .         .  .

----------


## ANICK

:Smilie: 
    .      :
  , ,  -, -, ,   ,  , -,  ,  . -, .

----------


## LegO NSK

6  2008*. N*359
"       ()        - "

13.   ,   ,   ,         .      ,        ()  ( ),     ().

 .

----------


## ArCher1981

0504045 "    ".   .

----------


## .

-  .      ,

----------


## 38

,          .
   ?

----------


## .

?      .        .
    -.          - ,       .

----------

.   (,, ,    ).    ?    ?

----------


## lidik

....  ,   .....      ,       ?...
    ,  

(           )

----------


## .

,       :Type: 

 ,  , , ...    ...

----------


## @25

?   ?   ?   ?  ?                ?  ?

----------


## .

:   
  ,  12

  ,  ,     (      ),    , :       12 .  "".    ..   ....    ,        ....

----------


## @25

:Smilie: , . !!!  ! ,   ,    5  1    ,     .          ,           ,       ,     , ?  :yes:      ,              :Smilie:  ,   .,     ? ?      : "     ,   ,         .      ,        ()  (),     ().       (). "     :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  ....   ,   -  ,   .... , , ,

----------


## 2zemka

:          ,     () ?   ?

----------


## GoldenRay

*2zemka*, .      - ,    ( ).
    .

----------


## 2zemka

> *2zemka*, .      - ,    ( ).
>     .


*GoldenRay*, .
   .    ,        ...

----------


## GoldenRay

100%  , , ,  :
** -    
** -    100 ,   , 
** -   ,  ,

----------


## tinkaer

:yes:

----------


## 2zemka

*GoldenRay*, *tinkaer*, !!!!!

----------


## Ole4ka_007

!
        (  )  0504045   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

23  2005*.*N*123
"     "


 0504045

            ( , , ,  ,         ..)  ,   ,     ()   ,  , ,      .

   .

----------


## Irianna

-           ??

----------

> *GoldenRay*, .
>    .    ,        ...


   ,         .    :

 1
                " "          ,       .      .

 2
                              ,   .    .

----------


## .

**,          :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


 :2:

----------


## maolik

,      .   ,        ..
  :    ,

----------

,     "" -   (.. ),       ,         /?    ?

----------


## .

** ,      ?   ?

----------


## tinkaer

*maolik*,      .

----------

> ** ,      ?   ?



 :Redface: 
  ... ()   ...   ...

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 78

...      ( ),      .      ,        ? .. ? ..      ?      ,     , (    )      ,        ?

----------


## 78

...)))))  ..))

----------


## Palinna

,    .
   -  .
    :
 ,  ,
 , , ,   -   ? ..   5 ,  3?
    ? (22.12.09 -  5 ,23.12 - 3 ) 
       -.
 , ,   100 . 
   ,       100 .
       ?
      ?

----------


## .

*Palinna*,       ,      ().      - ,

----------


## Palinna

> *Palinna*,       ,      ().      - ,


.,       -    ,  ,     - ?

----------


## .

> 


 Ÿ    ,      .
      ,

----------


## Souriceau

> *Palinna*,       ,      ().      - ,


           ?       ,       ?  :Wink: 
        , ?

----------

> , ?


 ,     :Wink:

----------


## Souriceau

> ,


     ?..  :Redface:       .

----------


## .

*Souriceau*,    ,   ,     ?   :Embarrassment: 
    .

----------

?   ?

----------


## 1

?

----------


## 1

:       -   ?  -,     -  ,      ,    - ,       ...

----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ABell

> ?


  .

----------


## .

-

----------


## Olga0575

:          (  03).    : 1)     .  , ? 2)  -   ? 3)  ?! .     (   ).    . , .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Olga0575*,     ,  .
 :Frown:

----------


## Olga0575

?     ,        .
  - 1- 8.1.

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## Olga0575

,  .

----------

> ?   ?


.

----------

, ,    .     .

----------


## zorro_z

- ?
, ,     ?     :



> ().


1.     ,  ,  ?
2. ,  :             -   ?
3.  , -       ?

----------


## zorro_z

,   , -   ?

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,    .  ,   .    ,     .

----------


## ABell

> ,   , -   ?


 .     !     .

----------


## zorro_z

* .,* ,   ?
  .  .
*ABell*
   - -  . 
      .

----------


## .

> .


 , zorro_z,         ,    ...   ,     ....      , ,    ....

----------


## zorro_z

*.* ,
   .   . 
   , ,     !
    -   .
    !
      .

** : 
         . 
 !   -  .
   - ,    !

*.* ,     ?

----------


## .

,  ...     ....
      ,   ,       ...
...

----------


## zorro_z

> ,  ...


       .
      .
       .
 ,  , . 
        -  .
    -  .
 -  ? !
 !  :Smilie:

----------

!   :
        .     .           .
     ?       ?        ?

----------


## .

,       z-   :Embarrassment: 
     (        ,   ).           - .
..      .          -    ,  ,  .  - ...

----------


## Leisan0077

?        .       -   ,     ,       ,

----------


## ABell

...

----------


## Leisan0077

> !   :
>         .     .           .
>      ?       ?        ?


      ?

----------


## )O+

6%
    ,          ? 
 ,        ?

----------


## ABell

> 6%
>     ,          ? 
>  ,        ?


   .      .

----------


## .

*)O+*,    -    ?

----------

,     ,      ,

----------


## .

> 


   " "?    ?   ,         ?

----------

> ,       ?   ?  .


    .        .
               .
  (  )   :    ( )    - ,     ,   /   .   ,          - -   .          -  ,     ,  /   .          -    .      .     5    .     .

----------

> 6%
>     ,          ? 
>  ,        ?


               ,      .     3- ,         .

----------

> !   :
>         .     .           .
>      ?       ?        ?


   ,                ,    -     (   -    ).
      (.   - 76  77   ),      - .

   - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=250199

----------

, , , ,    ,  -   .  ,   , ,   ,            .        ,          .            .       :
1:        (  ) - -, ,  .         " (    ) -          "  ..   "   "       "                  .        "...".    "    "           .    ,          ?  .S.     .

----------


## .

**,  ,      ?         . ,  .

----------

,   - .           ?  ,       .      ?        (    ),    ,  , ..  ?    . .,  , , . " "   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   .

----------

, . . :Smilie:

----------


## minibuch

:
1.  .
-      
-   
-    . (" -")
-     "-"
-     (   :    ,       , - ))

    (   -)  250  (./  ..)

:
 -       ,(-)
  .
    .
:  1...30 ...

  :
-      (  ) (- )
 -    ()      ...   ...
-    ().(   250-30=220 )..      

   -    ,     ,  -      .

     (-) 2   250 ... 30 ...
  -  30 ... (         ,    )

----------

.

----------


## mrushan

!

 ,  ,      -?           ?     ()   ?       - ?     ....        .         ,       :Smilie: 
    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ()   ?       - ?


   ?
 -

----------


## mrushan

> ?
>  -


  ,       - ,     ?!   ?!

  :        -?
               /?

----------

*mrushan*,              ,   ,       (       ),  ..,  ..       .    ,     (   ,          )     .       ,   ,   .                   .    , ,      .  -  !      ,  ,   .

----------


## mrushan

> *mrushan*,              ,   ,       (       ),  ..,  ..       .    ,     (   ,          )     .       ,   ,   .                   .    , ,      .  -  !      ,  ,   .


  !        ,        -    ?   !

----------

:


"_______"________ 20__ .     __ 
.____________________





: 

1.	    :
1.1.	,               __ .
1.2.	             __     ,      .                                                
1.3.	            .                                           
1.4.	               ,              .                     .     
2.	            _______________________________________:
2.1.	       ___________,   .  
2.2.	  ,    ,           ,     .  ,              ,     .
2.3.	   , ,       ,       ,   (). 
2.4.	          .
2.5.	           ,      1   . 
2.6.	             ,    2  3   .    
2.7.	     ,      ,     .
3.	                  ().

 ____________________ ()

:

 1 -     ;
 2 -     ;
 3 -     .

      -        . 
      ""  ,    ,  ,    . 
  :       (, )     ,  _ /   _ : (    ,  ,  (  )   , ,  __  __,   1 ,  ).   _      ,         _ .
          ,     : "    -  ()  ..."  ..
   :       (, )     ,      ,    _____________________    ________   : (    ).  : _    006 "  "   .      5 ,  20___ ".   .  -    ().
   ,       ,    .


"_______"________ 20__ .     __ 
.____________________

  ,        

    22.05.2003 54-   -        ()     ,        ()        - ,      06.05.2008 359,                     ______________________________

 (, ) ,              ,     . 
 ____________________ 

     ,    .
  -  , :    ,  ,    ?  ,  ,   ,  .   .

----------


## .

> .


   .

----------


## mrushan

!   !

----------


## _

,   ?    .   ?   ,    ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,    .     ?       ?

----------


## _

> ,    .     ?       ?


 ,              .          -

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## _

> .  ,


!

----------


## 12345

!     ,    ?     0504045,   ?

----------


## .

0504045?

----------


## 12345



----------


## .

*12345*,     ,        ?     ?

----------


## 12345

.         0504045.    ?

----------


## .

, .

----------

2 . .       ,                   ,       .        ,           000001-000025  000101-000130?

----------


## Andyko

> 000001-000025  000101-000130?

----------


## mrushan

,  !

        .    . ( ,   ..).     .    ,  ?     ?    ?

  !

----------


## .

,  ,

----------


## mrushan

> ,  ,


      ,     (),     ,    .      ?     ?!  ?

     ...   ?

----------


## .

.     .
      ))

----------


## mrushan

, !

 ,      .        (   )       -1 (       ,        - ?

     -1      ?

----------


## ABell

.  .

----------

, ,    ?         ,   "",       .      ?       5 ?      ?        ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------

> 5 ?


      -   "",  -        .   /   .



> ?


  :   .          ,     .



> ?


    "" (  ) ,       :   __  ___   ,   __  __     . , ,    ...

----------


## -25

.
   -  .         :   ,      .  ?              (   -   !!). ?
 ,    ,      -   ,   ?

----------


## .

> 


 
            ( )  (   ,   ).  ,     




> ?


   . ,

----------


## mrushan

,    !  :         (), ..     ,         - :

1.   (      )  ,    ?  -  ,   ..?  ,    .
2.         ?
     50%    VISA,    ?     , ..   ?

----------

1.    ,     .  -    ,      (1)   -   .  2-  . 
2.     1-  -  ,      ,        .    ()     ,       - .. .
     .    ,   .

----------


## mrushan

> 1.    ,     .  -    ,      (1)   -   .  2-  . 
> 2.     1-  -  ,      ,        .    ()     ,       - .. .
>      .    ,   .


  !

http://blank-bso.ru/bso-104/
   (  ):
1 . 
2 . 

     =   1    (.. ),  2 .  .

      1 . ,  2 . ?     ?

      1 .                  .

----------


## ABell

?

----------

> !
> 
> http://blank-bso.ru/bso-104/
>    (  ):
> 1 . 
> 2 . 
> 
>      =   1    (.. ),  2 .  .
> 
> ...


    -   /       .     :    ,       ,       ?.. ,   (   ),          .           - ,  ,   !       -   .

----------

> .    ,   .


 ,  - ,      359 ,           (. 20).

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## 74

!
, .     .  2009         .     ,    , -,    ,      ,    ,   . 
,     3000 ,       ,        ?      ?     -  :     ,  - 3  (       ,     ),   ,      0 ? 

  -  
 -,

----------

,     (    )  ,         .       ( )     ""     ,   ()  -          . , 50 .  323050  323100   .     ,    (.. ,      )   (      1    -).  ""  ,   , , 2  ,  1,       .
          ()    ,           -  -   ,   - -  ,         (    ).
 ,    ,     1,         .       .       , ,   .

----------


## 74

**,  !  .
     .       ,   .           .    ,   2010    146481, ,   2013 146004,        145892.       ?    -    ,    ,       ,  ?

----------

> -    ,    ,       ,  ?


    ,    ?!          .         .

----------

> :
> 
> 
> "_______"________ 20__ .     __ 
> .____________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   !!

----------

> !!


,    ,         ,               ,      .

----------

, !  :Smilie:

----------


## 753

!!!   !!!    , ,     ,       ,  :          ?  :       ??????      ,       ""???   , !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

> ?


. 




> ???


    ,    ,    .    359,  ,

----------


## 753

!!!!!    ,  ,     ???

----------


## 753

,    (((       ???

----------

> ,  ,


 



> 


      .

----------


## .

,     . 




> ,  ,     ???


   ,   .    . ,  -,     - .   ,         .

----------


## 753

!!!    ,   "" , ,   ,          .  ,   , .   ,        ,   ,   ,   ???

----------


## .

,    .         ))

----------


## 753

!!!

----------


## _

,  !   ..     .    .   500   ,   301 . -   , .     ?

----------


## ptytb85

!  ,      ,       ,          -   ?         ?

----------

> 500   ,   301 . -   , .     ?


,  -    ,  , .

----------

> ,         .    :
> 
>  1
>                 " "          ,       .      .
> 
>  2
>                               ,   .    .


)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## RoiS

, , .   .     359 ,        . _[censored]_       . ,   ,     ?    ?    ,      3   7.

----------


## .

.           :Frown:

----------


## ABell

5 . .

----------


## _

06.05.2008 N 359 "       ()        -     .  15.04.2014,             ()        -          ,     ,    ,    , ,     .     ,  ,     ,         ,     5     .

----------


## Nova86

!  ,    .        .       .             "",   ,   - , ..     .     - , .     ?  -     ?

----------


## .

. ,   ,    ?

----------


## Nova86

!

----------

,    ,    ...      ?            ,       (((       ?

----------


## .



----------



----------

> , , .   .     359 ,        . _[censored]_       . ,   ,     ?    ?    ,      3   7.


     -    !!

----------


## megawoddy

,           " "?

----------


## .

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## megawoddy

,      ,      .

     ,    :

1.  " ".
2.  " " -       ?
3.  " ( )" -                  - ?

,  .

----------


## .

,   .    ? 




> ( )" -


.       .

----------


## megawoddy

! 

1. - ,            ?    -   ,    ?
2.   ,          -     ?

----------


## .

1.  
2.

----------


## megawoddy

,  !

----------


## Coodere

.   ,           -.

1)        ? ,             .      ,        ?

2)     ,       ,   ..?       ,     ?

3)       ,        ,             ,    ?

4)              (  ,  .3  )?

)

----------


## happyone707

!     359  "                (   )     ( )".     3- ,  , .      ( ,      ).       ?         ?       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## _111_111

, , ,      ( )    "",   (    )        ,     ?   ?  !

----------


## ABell

-,   ,       .

----------


## _111_111

Bell,  ! ,   _.

----------

! , ,              (   )?     ?     ,    .

----------


## .

> (   )?


.

----------

